# Rock Auto shipping price



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

I was going to order two gaskets from Rock Auto until I saw the shipping cost.
Two of the same gaskets. Flat plenum gaskets.
Parts $8.98
Shipping $9.99.
I checked to see what it would cost to just get one of them.
one gasket $4.49
Shipping $6.99
Can't understand how they calculate their shipping prices.
I think it's a rip off.
Anyone know of a place that is more honest with their shipping???


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

abunai said:


> I was going to order two gaskets from Rock Auto until I saw the shipping cost.
> Two of the same gaskets. Flat plenum gaskets.
> Parts $8.98
> Shipping $9.99.
> ...


Google part # on Web, Ebay, and Amazon. Also Google Nissan part's Dealer's on the Web. Different Nissan Dealer's don't charge the same.

I get my Nissan oil filter's on Amazon from a Nissan Part's dealer in Georgia. So far they are the lowest price I've found.

Sometime's you can find the part by part # on EBay at a lower price and free s/h or at a much lower s/h price.

The search engine's are really the best help that I have found.

Good Luck


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

When you place something in your basket at RockAuto, and then continue shopping it will display a truck symbol next to items that ship from the same location. Its worth it sometimes to buy extra things like wiper blades, cabin , air and oil filters or whatever else you may need. Keep in mind that a gasket is usually fairly large even if thin and light. I find their postage prices quite good. Otherwise check on Amazon especially if you have Prime for free shipping.


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

There are times when Rockauto is the cheapest even with the shipping charges. As the OP's said, find the part numbers at Rockauto and then check eBay, Amazon, etc for best price. Very often I've gone back to Rockauto because they were cheaper. 

Another thing to consider is their very generous return policy, if the part is defective they'll offer a full refund and pay for the return shipping. About 5 yrs ago I ordered a set of performance rotors for my daughter's car and they were machined improperly. I took pictures of everything, wrote Customer Service and they took back the rotors. Have always received good service from them.

BTW, sometimes one brand of gasket might be in a different warehouse and cost more to ship, so if there are multiple choices be sure to check out the shipping for them as well.

G'luck with the parts search............ed


----------



## tonyhayes (May 10, 2018)

My friend had used transport services many times, he loves buying a car with latest models and features. The last time when he purchased a car from different state he took the help of We Will Transport It services for shipping the car to his home town, he was so much satisfied with the shipping and liked the services so much that he has decided to take their services in future too. If you want to get the shipping estimate you can get details about their services on the official site.


----------



## throwinrocks (May 11, 2018)

When I can get a $50.00 set of wiper blades for $6.00 and pay $10 to ship? Win Win


----------

